# nano cube



## icp

any 1 here have the 12 or 24g nano cube tank ?? if so could u post some pic .... and any 1 no where i could buy a 24G Nano Cube Deluxe online ?


----------



## shev

hey ICP, havent seen you for a while.

you can always check ebay:
http://search.ebay.com/nano-cube_Fi...slcZ2QQsbrftogZ1QQsocdpfcatZ20754QQsofocusZbs

here some pics I found http://www.jbjlighting.com/sys_nanocube_pix.html
not mine, i don't own one, but they look pretty cool.

wow, that ebay link really stretched the screen
http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/search.cgi and AB has a pretty cheap one compared to some of the ebay ones.


----------



## icp

yea i ben busy with work an school :mrgreen: yea i think that 220$ on ebay the best price i have seen yet :mrgreen: .... well I am thinking of make a mine reef tank out of the 24g nano cube what yall think ?


----------



## Lexus

What exactly is so special about a nano cube?


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

I dun really know. Maybe it can add a favour to your working space. But I dunno, I don't really like it


----------



## icp

well im looking at it because it has a wet/dry filter 2 power compact lights and moonlights built into one unite :mrgreen:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

He he. Nvm, I'm not against it! Just a point of view. In fact, the idea is very cute!


----------



## fish_doc

Not sure of the price but there is a local place here that carries them. Want to go on a road trip?


----------



## icp

lol a few hundred miles   :mrgreen:   every store in town is curently out of stock so i was looking for them on the net but duno if it would be a verry stable sw tank  :roll:


----------



## maxpayne_lhp

Wow. Are there many ppl in this hobby living in Las Vegas?


----------



## icp

i wouldn't say many people but there are a few ....  :mrgreen:  there was 2 others on the old forum but duno what happened to them  :roll:


----------



## Osiris

I've seen some of them really nice higher end nano's with the two sockets for two PC's, looks pretty cool. I went cheap way and just bought 10g and went from there, for my office though i would buy one of them actual "nano cube" with stand. Here's just my 10g nano:


----------



## icp

looks good MalawianPro ..... hmmm duno if ill stay happy with a 10-20g tank :mrgreen: i just took down my 390g sw an this will kinda take it's place  :mrgreen: :mrgreen:


----------



## icp

maxpayne_lhp @ Sat Mar 26 said:


> Wow. Are there many ppl in this hobby living in Las Vegas?



A we got the Shark Reef at Mandalay Bay to make up for the lack of hobbyest :mrgreen: 


http://www.mandalaybay.com/entertainment/shark/


----------



## Osiris

LOL, how come you tore that puppy down? that was pretty sweet to have something that big. I always thought bow tanks would make a great looking SW tank especially the 46g's and 72g tank...


----------



## icp

well it was costing 400-500$ a month on upkeep and supplys so i decided it would be easier/cheaper to make it a arowana tank an make a small sw tank :mrgreen:


----------

